# Poem Contest



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Who has the best skills? Don't be scared- go ahead and write a poem! I will judge whenever you guys want me to. The poem can be about anything and sit has to be at least two lines long.

If you want a little help to win, my favored topics are dogs, cats, chickens, writing, the beach, and non-rhyming nature poems. 

Good luck to all! This can also be a thread to talk randomly.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I don’t even know how to write a poem.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t even know how to write a poem.


That makes two of us. The forced us to write poems in school. They shouldn't force anyone to do stuff like that when they're not wired that way.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That makes two of us. They forced us to write poems in school. They shouldn't force anyone to do stuff like that when they're not wired that way.


So what’s a poem?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look it up, see if it makes sense to you. Rhyming at the end was part of some of them but then there's others considered a poem that don't rhyme.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Or a Zen koan chicken poem. Here is mine:
What is the sound of one wing flapping?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I rather sing a song then say a poem


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t even know how to write a poem.


🤣 let it come from yer heart


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hey all! Can some people actually write some poems? @Poultry Judge yours was great!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Hey all! Can some people actually write some poems? @Poultry Judge yours was great!


Searching online and copy and pasting would work


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Hey all! Can some people actually write some poems? @Poultry Judge yours was great!


My sister's pretty good. I am going to go attempt to write one.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I tried. Didn't work. Surprise.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Hey all! Can some people actually write some poems? @Poultry Judge yours was great!


I say screw it i no this is a 15 day old post. But why not. This is about casper my silky.
White and fluffy,but so very evil. Starts things so i can end them, my dear casper i love you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Caught a vibe 
Baby are you coming for the ride 
I just wanna look into your eyes


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Here’s a chicken poem I made 

A chicken named chestnut
Climbed Mount Everest 
She met a dude named Bennett 
Who brings unlucky to those that are cleverest.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Buttercup wants treats 
Chestnut wants buttercup 
Sunfish wants your feet


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I say screw it i no this is a 15 day old post. But why not. This is about casper my silky.
> White and fluffy,but so very evil. Starts things so i can end them, my dear casper i love you.


It's time my friend. Here is 4 more pomes. Try me.
This is about my roo hazelnut 
Fethers so golden. Crow so proud, i listen and watch what you say. I wacth you from my window and you look back. Should i worry about that? I can't think about wakeing up and you not near. Hazel my friend.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> It's time my friend. Here is 4 more pomes. Try me.
> This is about my roo hazelnut
> Fethers so golden. Crow so proud, i listen and watch what you say. I wacth you from my window and you look back. Should i worry about that? I can't think about wakeing up and you not near. Hazel my friend.


This is about my 2 month old chicks.
Tiny bodies runing around. Fluffing around making sound. Your little bodies all you can take. Nugges in a wave. I step over you and try not to laugh. My little nuggs.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I say screw it i no this is a 15 day old post. But why not. This is about casper my silky.
> White and fluffy,but so very evil. Starts things so i can end them, my dear casper i love you.


nice!!!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

okay! here are the results:

1# Hazelnut
2# mount Everest
3# Casper
4# buttercup
5# nuggs
6#caught a vibe


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> okay! here are the results:
> 
> 1# Hazelnut
> 2# mount Everest
> ...


Caught a vibe is a song


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Caught a vibe is a song


yeah I was not really caring for it


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yeah I was not really caring for it


It’s too addicting


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s too addicting


okaay


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> okaay


What is i caught a vibe?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> What is i caught a vibe?


I have no Idea. I don't really know whats trending. Like at school I brought candy corn and someone was like "candy corn is NOT trending." I was like: "Yeah well all that matters is I like it."


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> What is i caught a vibe?


The part of a song


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I have no Idea. I don't really know whats trending. Like at school I brought candy corn and someone was like "candy corn is NOT trending." I was like: "Yeah well all that matters is I like it."


Lmao they jsit jealous


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Lmao they jsit jealous


YAS! You could see it in their eyes! That person is so insecure he gets roasted all the time 🤣


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> YAS! You could see it in their eyes! That person is so insecure he gets roasted all the time 🤣


I never got actually made fun of


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I never got actually made fun of


I get made fun of all the time. But i say shut up and leave. It works. But i have to say @chickenpersoon 
CANDYCORN RULES.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I get made fun of all the time. But i say shut up and leave. It works. But i have to say @chickenpersoon
> CANDYCORN RULES.


YES!!!! Thank You! btw, thanks for following me! I know this might sound dumb, but which flavor is yer favorite? Regular, mini, Autumn mix, chocolate?? You can tell I'm kinda obsessed.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> YES!!!! Thank You! btw, thanks for following me! I know this might sound dumb, but which flavor is yer favorite? Regular, mini, Autumn mix, chocolate?? You can tell I'm kinda obsessed.


Never ate candy corn


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Never ate candy corn


WHAT?????? life is bad for u


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> WHAT?????? life is bad for u


Where do you buy them anyways and my life is pretty good thank you very much I don’t need candy corn to have a good life


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> YES!!!! Thank You! btw, thanks for following me! I know this might sound dumb, but which flavor is yer favorite? Regular, mini, Autumn mix, chocolate?? You can tell I'm kinda obsessed.


Autumn mix all the way. Pople have to keep it hidden or i willl eat it all in a matter of hours. Alll i have to say is if someone touch my candy corn then they are dead. So good tho.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Where do you buy them anyways and my life is pretty good thank you very much I don’t need candy corn to have a good life


Having a bad day? Can't take kidding?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

@Overmountain1 I found your Instagram today I just saw your comment lol


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Autumn mix all the way. Pople have to keep it hidden or i willl eat it all in a matter of hours. Alll i have to say is if someone touch my candy corn then they are dead. So good tho.


I don't know what to say to let you know how much I agree with you. CANDY CORN IS. The best candy.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> That’s so dramatic it’s just a candy corn like what-


Well I mean I love it so much and @Chick named small fri loves it too so that is why we are making such a big deal. We have something to relate about!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Where do you buy them anyways and my life is pretty good thank you very much I don’t need candy corn to have a good life


sorry... I didn't know that would make you mad... I was just joking.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Um that ain’t kidding


I was trying too...


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Well I mean I love it so much and @Chick named small fri loves it too so that is why we are making such a big deal. We have something to relate about!


Mmmmm. Ok


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Mmmmm. Ok


What?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

If turkeys thought, they'd run away, a week before Thanksgiving day. But turkeys can't anticipate, and so there's turkey on my plate.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> @Overmountain1 I found your Instagram today I just saw your comment lol


Hahaha no worries. Just glad you saw it!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I was trying too...


Lmao the robin person deleted the reply


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> If turkeys thought, they'd run away, a week before Thanksgiving day. But turkeys can't anticipate, and so there's turkey on my plate.


Omg poor turkey's..


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Lmao the robin person deleted the reply


the robin person... 🤣 

ok


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> the robin person... 🤣
> 
> ok


What Chicken PERSON LMAO


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I was trying too...


Yes I know u were trying too


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Mmmmm. Ok


Mmmmmm ok


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yes I know u were trying too


thanks


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Mmmmmm ok


why are you guys saying mmmmm ok?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> why are you guys saying mmmmm ok?


Well IDK im just copying


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Well IDK im just copying


haha something I might do


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> haha something I might do


haha


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> haha


Well I'm gonna go Eat so I can get packed


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Well I'm gonna go Eat so I can get packed


okay bye


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> okay bye


SYL


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> SYL


What i miss. I was at school.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> What i miss. I was at school.


Im gonna leave this forum Bye!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Im gonna leave this forum Bye!


Bye?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Bye!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Bye!


Good night. Talk to you in the morning.😀


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Good night. Talk to you in the morning.😀


Sorry I was talking to lovely chooks


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sorry I was talking to lovely chooks


Oh that's fine. I mean i am the one up at 2':05 am again. Sorry robin. And yeah i was board out of my mind and i have a soccor game tomarrow i think. So goid night to you all. It took me 1 minute to write this whole thing.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Im gonna leave this forum Bye!


Why???


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Why???


I think they was going to sleep or something .


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't know. She doesn't usually say that when she clocks out.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Oh that's fine. I mean i am the one up at 2':05 am again. Sorry robin. And yeah i was board out of my mind and i have a soccor game tomarrow i think. So goid night to you all. It took me 1 minute to write this whole thing.


Wow!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow!


Yup


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Why???


I’m back lol because I was going to take a break that day


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, okay. You were scaring me there for a minute.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Im gonna leave this forum Bye!


wait are you leaving this thread or CF all together? If so, for how long???


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Oh, okay. You were scaring me there for a minute.


ditto


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m back lol because I was going to take a break that day


oh okay it seemed like you were leaving forever


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Oh, okay. You were scaring me there for a minute.


Well I was gonna leave but then I didn’t


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> wait are you leaving this thread or CF all together? If so, for how long???


Haha I’m back even if I left nobody would care


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I would!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I would!


Aw thanks


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Haha I’m back even if I left nobody would care


Yes we would!!!! You are a great friend


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Yes we would!!!! You are a great friend


Thanks! I got candy corn since you told me about it and they are so small and tiny I thought they were big. Anyways they are pretty good.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Thanks! I got candy corn since you told me about it and they are so small and tiny I thought they were big. Anyways they are pretty good.


you did?! Man I thought you would just forget and not get them but I mean Yay, you like them!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> you did?! Man I thought you would just forget and not get them but I mean Yay, you like them!


I’m addicted now they are so good! The red orange and white coloured one ah. I want more


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m addicted now they are so good! The red orange and white coloured one ah. I want more


I KNOW! once you start to nibble on one you eat the whole frikin bag. So good


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I KNOW! once you start to nibble on one you eat the whole frikin bag. So good


The texture surprised me it’s like crunchy more I thought it would be chewy


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> The texture surprised me it’s like crunchy more I thought it would be chewy


well it kinda depends the brand and how old it is.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> well it kinda depends the brand and how old it is.


I mean I thought it was gonna be sticky


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Bye everyone!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Bye!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Luckily I got connection out here for my phone, which I actually can't believe. I just hooked it up to the Wi-Fi here. 
The internet is a bit slow but I understand since I'm out in the woods.


----------

